# Change of property ownership



## Joao Rijo (Jul 17, 2021)

Hello All.... I have a question on changing property ownership in Portugal, I am in the U.S. and want toknow if anyone has delt with this issue and whether one must do it in person in Portugal or if it can be done thru the embassy/consulates. Any info would be helpful.

Thank you


----------

